# CI Superstore Herf



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Guys, I want to organize a Herf at the CI Superstore. Chris(suzza) please post an addy for the store. I'm thinking Feb 9th if we can swing it. Please post if you can make it or, f not, an alternate date. I'd like to get at least 15-20 BOTLs here. Can we do it?? I hope so

The LIST:

1:ScottW


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Depends on where it is


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

pittjitsu said:


> Depends on where it is


4078 Nazareth Pike (Rts.22 & 191), Bethlehem PA. 18020.

Good choice Scott! looks like there will be an Ashton Event that day.
The LIST:

1:ScottW 
2. havanajohn +1


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good choice Scott! looks like there will be an Ashton Event that day.
The LIST:

1:ScottW 
2. havanajohn +1
3: Marcm15


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> 4078 Nazareth Pike (Rts.22 & 191), Bethlehem PA. 18020.
> 
> Good choice Scott! looks like there will be an Ashton Event that day.
> The LIST:
> ...


Excellent, I finally get to see you again John!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

scottw said:


> Excellent, I finally get to see you again John!


It will be good to see you too Scott!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Btw Marc, that Ashton event looks cool. 15 bucks to attend and you get three Ashton cigars, including a VSG and food?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Bumping this so everyone sees it.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

The new super store that I went to is actually located:

1635 Mountain Road
Hamburg, PA 19526

It's the biggest of all three so I'd say we should go there.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

FYI the Ashton Event is at the Bethlehem Store.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> FYI the Ashton Event is at the Bethlehem Store.


I am a huge Ashton fan but the only issue is that since it's an event there most likely won't be room for 15+ of us to sit and do our thing. The place is gonna be packed.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Suzza said:


> The new super store that I went to is actually located:
> 
> 1635 Mountain Road
> Hamburg, PA 19526
> ...


Ok.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

No problem... I will not be coming. It doesn't make sense for me to pass by Bethlehem, and do an additional 70 miles (round trip) to go all the way out to Hamburg. Have a good time guys. Maybe next time Scott.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

If you guys can round up enough interest I'll make the drive. I don't want to drive 3 hours each way just to see 3 or 4 guys. No offense.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> No problem... I will not be coming. It doesn't make sense for me to pass by Bethlehem, and do an additional 70 miles (round trip) to go all the way out to Hamburg. Have a good time guys. Maybe next time Scott.


Well, lets figure out what's best for everyone. John brings a good point up.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I just looked at their webpage, and the Ashton event's day and date does not make sense. The 9th is Saturday, and it says Friday the 9th. Which did they get wrong? Date? or Day of week?


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

scottw said:


> Btw Marc, that Ashton event looks cool. 15 bucks to attend and you get three Ashton cigars, including a VSG and food?


It doesn't make much of a difference to me which store we visit. I'm pretty sure there is only a 15 - 20 min difference for me so I will attend either place. I agree with some of the comments about the crowds if we do attend the Ashton event. My goal for that day is to meet fellow Puffers and enjoy smoking with new friends.

I think we should choose the location most convenient for the majority of those choosing to attend.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Yup, agreed


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

Keep me updated when you guys figure it out and I will try to attend depending on work schedule.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

If we can't get more than 3 folks, we might as well go to the B&M down the block and save 4 hours. Guys, any other interest?


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a shame there isn't more interest here. I was looking forward to a great day and meeting some fellow Puffers...


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Im All the way up in North Jersey in Bergen co. So unless this is a monumental event I'm out. Too long a drive. I will have smoked 4-6 cigars during the commute!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

scottw said:


> If we can't get more than 3 folks, we might as well go to the B&M down the block and save 4 hours. Guys, any other interest?


Looks like I may have to wait until Charlie's quad state here to meet up with you Scott. Just an FYI, I may still make the trip out to CI. My family made other plans that day, so I am a bachelor and don't feel like wasting the day....


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I dunno man.. That's a freaking haul...


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

Guys - keep me posted. I'll make the drive.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

So far it's not looking too good. It might just be a small get together but I'll still totally make the 2 hour drive. It's worth it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, seems like too low interest. Keep giving it a gentle bump and maybe we can get some replies


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not too far away and should be able to free up a few hours to meet up with you guys........and I have a buddy who is always looking for an excuse to go to CI. He's like a kid in a candy store mg:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the invite Scott 

Have fun if you do go, I don't think I can make that day,


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

scottw said:


> I'm not sure, seems like too low interest. Keep giving it a gentle bump and maybe we can get some replies


Hahaha It's definitely a drive....but, I may be able to finneagle my way into this! Hopefully we can get some more interest in it...


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am hoping to see a few more guys show interest in this. Its about 2 - 2 1/2 hours for me and I'm pretty sure I am going to make the trip regardless. It would be nice to meet some guys from here...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I think this one is a lost cause guys.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

scottw said:


> I think this one is a lost cause guys.


Noooooo....whyyyyyyy.... j/k!! But seriously, it seemed like we had 3-4 ppl interested. I'm still down to go if those ppl are still considering going. I think it'll be nice to see this superstore and meet/hang out with you guys for a few hours.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm actually driving down to NC this weekend anyway, and both Superstore's are on the way. Either would only add 1 or 2 miles to my total trip. The problem is I'm driving down there tomorrow night.

I was going to leave late Thursday or EARLY Friday to get to NC at a reasonable time. The real kicker is that Hamburg is only 3 hours away and they don't open until 10. I'd have to leave around 7 to get there when it opens, which is fine, it's just that NC is 7 more hours away once I leave the shop. The other option was driving past on the way back, but with it being 7 hours away I'd have to leave around 930-10 Sunday, and I don't think that I'll be in driving condition that early with what I have planned for Saturday night.

Long story, not so short, I plan on leaving work a little early tomorrow and driving straight to the Hamburg store. Without traffic it should take 3 hours, but with me leaving around 430, I plan on it taking a little longer.

If anybody lives close and wants to meet me there, that'd be great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> If we can't get more than 3 folks, we might as well go to the B&M down the block and save 4 hours. Guys, any other interest?


Sorry bro its at least 5 hours for me can't do it.
I'll give ya a call though next time i am in Jersey.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like we might get hit with a storm anyway this weekend


----------

